# Hopper only and diplexer



## dandirk (Sep 30, 2008)

Currently I have a 722 VIP, and comcast internet (+ basic channels).

The moron who built my house thought RG6 splitters in the wall would be a GREAT idea...

So I am using Holland DPD2's diplexers (http://www.satpro.tv/Holland-DPD2.aspx) to merge the dish and comcast signals at home entry... then splitting them again to my 722 and comcast modem.

Was thinking of upgrading to the hopper for additional tuner and updated software and storage space.

I know these diplexers will cause problems with Joeys, but we only have one main tv and do not plan to use joeys (the other uses cable basic channels and rarely used).

Does anyone know if the diplexers will have issues with just a hopper?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes. The Hopper needs the full sweep of the cable to do 3 satellite signals.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Check signals/freqs there www.dishuser.org/hopper.php - see PDF with diagrams.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Theoretically it should work, since the third tuner is band-stacked above the two existing ones you are currently using (2150-3000 MHz). I have not tried this to verify it though. You may run into an issue of the splitters in the walls being cheap and limiting the higher frequencies though too.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

for sure he will get intermittent problems with some channel as the signal would be attenuated below -63dB


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

In short -- No it won't work. Note that it states on the diplexer 5-2150MHz. Hopper needs 3GHz. If you don't believe us, you can always try it for yourself and see. Report back if you have success, as it will be the first time.

EDIT: Diplexing _before_ the node should _theoretically_ work however it has been reported to kill MoCA. Granted if you don't need MoCA then it may not be an issue. However diplexing before the node would still be pointless as you would need two lines ran to the room defeating the purpose of diplexing.


----------

